# Critical Skills Visa-Evaluation of Foreign Qualifications by SAQA



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Experts,

This is regarding Evaluation of Foreign Qualifications for applying Critical Skills Visa for South Africa, from India.

Though I have gone through SAQA and DHA official site and gathered little information; I would like your suggestion on below matters. I still have following doubts.

1. For the Critical Skills Visa, do I need to evaluate all my Academic Qualifications (School to Higher Education) or only Higher Education, from SAQA?
2. Is there credit\point system for Qualification and experience? How does it impact? 
3. What does it mean by “First Qualification” and “Subsequent Qualifications” under Fees structure for evaluation? 
4. For the Critical Skills Visa, do I need to have relevant Degree in respective Occupation\Skills defined in Critical Skills Visa? E.g. IT degree for System Integration Analyst.
5. Which all documents do I need to submit to SAQA? 
6. Do I need to submit relevant Experience letter also to SAQA for evaluation?
7. I carry a Diploma in Electrical Engineering but have more experience in IT area. Can I apply same Visa in IT area under Occupation\Skills as "System Integration Specialist"?
8. Do a candidate need to have a relevant Degree and experience in respective Skill?
9. Do I need to submit shot-term Professional Certificates also for evaluation by SAQA?
10. Evaluated by SAQA is enough or do I need to register/evaluated by IITPSA also once approved by SAQA?

Please help.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
Sand2502


----------



## ezras (Aug 22, 2015)

*Saqa*

Hi there.

I know the general email to SAQA info.... is useless. Can try their email saqainfo at saqa at saqa or contact the CEO directly on this email with your questions. samuels at saqa - cant post the email address here complete, so just at the url.

Hope this help.
Ezra Steenkamp


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sand2502 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> This is regarding Evaluation of Foreign Qualifications for applying Critical Skills Visa for South Africa, from India.
> 
> ...


From which country you are applying your Visa..?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Sand2502, 

Please see my responses to your questions below:
1. For the Critical Skills Visa, do I need to evaluate all my Academic Qualifications (School to Higher Education) or only Higher Education, from SAQA?
Only tertiary education must be evaluated.

2. Is there credit\point system for Qualification and experience? How does it impact? 
Yes there is, please refer to SAQA website.

3. What does it mean by “First Qualification” and “Subsequent Qualifications” under Fees structure for evaluation? 
You pay for the first of your qualifications to be evaluated, then any further qualifications fall under one further payment, irrelevant of how many qualifications there are. 

4. For the Critical Skills Visa, do I need to have relevant Degree in respective Occupation\Skills defined in Critical Skills Visa? E.g. IT degree for System Integration Analyst.
Yes you do.

5. Which all documents do I need to submit to SAQA? 
Online application form, copy of information page of visa, certified copies of your degrees and diplomas and all your transcripts. 

6. Do I need to submit relevant Experience letter also to SAQA for evaluation?
No.

7. I carry a Diploma in Electrical Engineering but have more experience in IT area. Can I apply same Visa in IT area under Occupation\Skills as "System Integration Specialist"?
You need to apply under the field you have the qualification in. 

8. Do a candidate need to have a relevant Degree and experience in respective Skill?
Yes, in order to register with the relevant professional body after the SAQA application
. 
9. Do I need to submit shot-term Professional Certificates also for evaluation by SAQA?
Absolutely no harm in submitting short courses. 

10. Evaluated by SAQA is enough or do I need to register/evaluated by IITPSA also once approved by SAQA?
You must register with IITPSA afterwards


----------

